# Just Prescribed Effexor for anxiety problem



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Uh! I'm hope this works well for me. I had to go the ER last Sunday for chest pain and shortness of breath, and all it turned out to be was anxiety. The ER doc gave me Ativan and told me to see my FP doc. I did and FP said no Ativan for me because of the side effects and my 5 month girl that I have to take care of. So he prescribed Effexor- 37.5 mg for a week, then up to 75.5 for a week, then up 150 gm once day after. A gradual increase. He told me that Effexor is non-addicting, and it's easy to get off of.Anyone who has taken Effexor, let me know how well it works for you.. Hopefully this will relieve the majority of my IBS symtoms. My "chill pill!"Brandi


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Brandi,Sorry to hear about your trip to the ER! I hope your feeling better now.I have never taken meds for anxiety reasons, but I have for depression.I know Effexor can help with reducing diarrhea so that should be a start. How it works on anxiety I don't know.One thing you ought to be aware of is that Effexor along with other anti-depressants can have some nasty after effects when you come off them.I was withdrawn from both Effexor and Celexa over a period of three days and I ended up with flu like symptoms for over a week in each case, it was very unpleasant.I hope it works for you, but it might be an idea to be cautious when it comes to stop taking them - perhaps ask your doctor for a careful reduction strategy instead of having to go anti-depressant cold turkey.Give a big kiss to that beautiful little girl of yours from me xxClair


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

i've been on effexor xr 75 mg for almost 2 years now...i'm slowly being taken off of it these days.i definitely second what clair advised about coming off of effexor- do it very carefully, under doctor's supervision....the withdrawal effects are real nasty (see other effexor threads)...other than that, i've heard that it been a big help for a lot of ppl with ibs, but that really depends on the person. i took it for my ibs + depression, and it helped with the depression but only limited amount for the ibs.i've heard from several doctors that it's one of the newer anti-depressants and relatively safe as well.good luck with it, and let us know how it's going!







meth


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

brandi...i am on effexor...for be..constipation i think..is due to that or i should say..more constipationfuzzz


----------

